# Fängige und günstige Alternative zum Wattwurm



## stefansdl

Gibt es irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit alternativen Wattwurmködern? Ich habe mal was von künstlichen Berkley WAttwürmern gelesen die sehr fängig sein sollen.
Tauwurm wäre sicher auch eine alternative. Aber im Moment ist es hier zu trocken um sie nachts zu finden.


----------



## derporto

*AW: Fängige und günstige Alternative zum Wattwurm*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit alternativen Wattwurmködern? Ich habe mal was von künstlichen Berkley WAttwürmern gelesen die sehr fängig sein sollen.
> Tauwurm wäre sicher auch eine alternative. Aber im Moment ist es hier zu trocken um sie nachts zu finden.


 
tauwurm ist im salzwasser höchstens auf aal eine alternative. butt nimmt ihn nur äußerst bescheiden, dorsch so gut wie nie. zu künstlichen wattwürmern würde mir das vertrauen fehlen. auch bin ich nicht davon überzeugt, dass du damit günstiger fährst. frag mal rosi, ich glaube sie hat damit schon erfahrungen gemacht.

ansonsten gibt es imho. keinen ersatz für wattwürmer, der im salzwasser auch nur annähernd so fängig ist.


----------



## N00blikE05

*AW: Fängige und günstige Alternative zum Wattwurm*

Ich hab mir sagen lassen bzw. gelesen dass man mit Tauwürmern im Salzwasser nur Aale fängt. Es ist selten dass man einen Dorsch/Butt damit fängt. Soll dann eher Zufall sein, wenn man was fängt. Zu diesen Gummi-Ködern hab ich mal meinen Fachhändler befragt und er meinte, dass er sie mal ausgetestet hatte. Er hatte dass Gefühl, dass die PLattfische einfach draufgebissen haben, weil er die Köder wie Gufis übers Grund schleifen lassen hat, also im Grunde wie ein normaler Kunstköder. 
Also einfach die Teile auf Grund liegen lassen soll nicht so gut laufen.  

Aber ist nur das was er mir erzählt hat. Mehr Erfahrungsberichte würden mich auch sehr interessieren. 

Gruß und dick Fisch


----------



## stefansdl

*AW: Fängige und günstige Alternative zum Wattwurm*

ja ich hatte mich gerade etwas belesen hier...wieviele Wattwürmer brach man ungefähr für einen 2-3stündigen Abendansitz von einer Seebrücke aus?


----------



## derporto

*AW: Fängige und günstige Alternative zum Wattwurm*



stefansdl schrieb:


> ja ich hatte mich gerade etwas belesen hier...wieviele Wattwürmer brach man ungefähr für einen 2-3stündigen Abendansitz von einer Seebrücke aus?


 
mit 2 ruten und jeweils 2-haken-systemen kalkuliere ich immer 50 für 4-5 std. damit komme ich gut hin. je nach beißverhalten habe ich i.d.R. dann bei vielen bissen noch ein paar übrig, bei wenig bissen etwas mehr.  nichts ist ärgerlicher, als keine würmer mehr zu haben, wenn es gerade gut läuft. wenn du sie während des abends kühl gelagert hast sind sie auch am nächsten abend noch zu gebrauchen (sofern sie beim kauf frisch waren). also nicht geizen mit den wattis.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll

*AW: Fängige und günstige Alternative zum Wattwurm*

Tauwurm hat mir beim Brandungsangeln in der Ostsee tatsächlich immer nur mal 'nen Aal gebracht, allerdings hatten wir letztes Jahr beim Dropshotten auf Barsch mit Tauwurm im Bodden etliche feiste Flundern, die haben mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit den Tauwurm genommen und waren auch nicht die Kleinsten. Gesalzene/konservierte Wattwürmer auch schon probiert-Nullnummer. 
Mit Makrelenfetzen habe ich schon sehr erfolgreich auf große Flundern gefischt, lief an manchen Tagen wesentlich besser als Wattwurm/Ringler an der zweiten Rute, allerdings war das an der irischen Küste. Also bei Makrele/Hering würde ich es mal mit schlanken Fetzen auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen.


----------



## F1SCHER

*AW: Fängige und günstige Alternative zum Wattwurm*

Hi

ich würd sagen einfach mal versuchen ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUYniiAM8T8

nich ganz das gleiche .........


----------



## stefansdl

*AW: Fängige und günstige Alternative zum Wattwurm*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Mit Makrelenfetzen habe ich schon sehr erfolgreich auf große Flundern gefischt, lief an manchen Tagen wesentlich besser als Wattwurm/Ringler an der zweiten Rute, allerdings war das an der irischen Küste. Also bei Makrele/Hering würde ich es mal mit schlanken Fetzen auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen.




das ist noch eine Idee...ich habe noch etliche Heringe im Gefrierfach...die werde ich am besten mitnehmen...


----------



## stefansdl

*AW: Fängige und günstige Alternative zum Wattwurm*



F1SCHER schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich würd sagen einfach mal versuchen !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUYniiAM8T8
> 
> nich ganz das gleiche .........




hehe...ja das Video habe ich auch shcon gesehen  "Der DAUWURM"|supergri ich denke beim Schleppen geht der sicher ganz gut wie auch der Gulp Wattwurm...aber beim Brandungsangeln wohl eher nicht, wenn man das alles so liest


----------



## Hotel Romeo

*AW: Fängige und günstige Alternative zum Wattwurm*

Hallo zusammen,

oben ist ja schon kuenstlicher Ersatz für Wattwuermer Angesprochen worden. Ich habe jetzt jahrelang mit den Berkley Gulp Koedern Arenicola und Nereis (Wattwurm und Seeringelwurm) herumexperimentiert und ziehe folgendes Fazit.

a) die Köder müssen bewegt werden.
b) An der Brandungsrute sind die uninteressant. Sollten allerdings die Fische sehr gut beissen, dann kann man einen Wattwurm durch einen Gulp Koeder ersetzen. Der erste Fisch stürzt sich auf den Wattwurm, der zweite (oder Dritte) nimmt dann den Gulp koeder, den man ja für viele Fische hintereiander verwenden kann.
Das gleiche Prinzip klappt auch mit den Armen von Tintenfischen (unbedingt Haken mit Widerhaken am Schenkel benutzen)
c) Sehr, sehr gut fangen die Gulp Köder, wenn man sie als Drop Shot fischt. Wichtig ist hier Flechtschnur und ein Fuorcarbonvorfach. Spürt man einen Biss, hört man auf zu zupfen und verringert die Spannung. Jetzt kann der Fisch den Köder fressen (und im Gegensatz zu normalen Ködern tut er das auch).
d) Durch die Bewegung der Gulp Würmer werden jedoch auch zahlreiche Seeskorpione angelockt, je nachdem in welcher Gegend man fischt (bin meistens in DK). Hier kann man abhelfen, indem man statt der Gulp Wuermer auf einen kleinen Gulp Tobis umstellt. Auch Poertionsklieschen und Flundern greifen den Tobis ungehemmt, dafür sinkt die Zahl der Seeskorpione (warum weiss ich nicht)
e) Dorsche nehmen gern den Gulp Seeringelwurm in Rot. Wenn keine Bodenhindernisse vorhanden, dann kann man auch mit Buttlöffel sehr gut fischen.

f) Stichwort Tauwuermer: Tauwuermer bewegen sich stark am Haken (solange sie noch leben, was nach dem Einschlag eines 150 g Bleies wohl selten der Fall ist, bei leichterem Gerät an der Mole aber schon). Dadurch locken Tauwürmer Seeskorpione und - je nach Region - Petermännchen. Auf beide kann ich sehr gern verzichten.

Hoffe etwas geholfen zu haben

Gruß von Hotel Romeo


----------



## stefansdl

*AW: Fängige und günstige Alternative zum Wattwurm*

@Hotel Romeo...danke erstmal für deinen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht..

also würde sich der Gulp Wattwurm sehr gut für die tote Rute bei einer leichten Drift vom Boot aus anbieten oder? wie würde da deine Montage aussehen?auch als Dorpshot?dann müßte man ja ordentlich Blei ranhängen oder?und vorallem in welcher Teife soll der Wurm dann springen? oder doch über den Grund hinterherziehen?

MfG Stefan


----------



## Windelwilli

*AW: Fängige und günstige Alternative zum Wattwurm*

Ich habe den Gulp-Wattwurm immer zum Strecken  genommen.
Bei einem 2-Haken-System jeweils einen halben Gulp auf's Vorfach gezogen und dann auf den Haken selber nur noch einen "halben" Watti oder einen kleinen. Spart ungemein Wattwürmer......


----------



## derporto

*AW: Fängige und günstige Alternative zum Wattwurm*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich habe den Gulp-Wattwurm immer zum Strecken genommen.
> Bei einem 2-Haken-System jeweils einen halben Gulp auf's Vorfach gezogen und dann auf den Haken selber nur noch einen "halben" Watti oder einen kleinen. Spart ungemein Wattwürmer......


 
Einen halben Watti? Davon würde ich dann doch eher abraten. Schneid mal einen Watti in der Mitte durch. Was dann übrig bleibt sind dann nur noch zwei leere "Hautfetzen".


----------



## Marc R.

*AW: Fängige und günstige Alternative zum Wattwurm*

Moin,
wenn die Wattwürmer zu teuer sind , sollte man entweder die Angelart wechseln oder selber graben/pümpeln. Für 50 Würmer benötigt man hier ca. eine Stunde. Mal länger, mal kürzer, je nach Wetter. Hat den Vorteil, dass die Würmer auch deutlich größer als die Gekauften sind, zumindest hier bei uns. Ein halber Wurm ist Unfug, da kommt wenn überhaupt nur ein Stück Wurmhaut im Wasser an. Lockwirkung gleich Null. Gleichwertige Alternativen zu Watt- und Seeringelwürmern gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## Windelwilli

*AW: Fängige und günstige Alternative zum Wattwurm*



derporto schrieb:


> Einen halben Watti? Davon würde ich dann doch eher abraten. Schneid mal einen Watti in der Mitte durch. Was dann übrig bleibt sind dann nur noch zwei leere "Hautfetzen".



meinte mit dem "halbem" Watti auch den Watti ohne das "sandige" Ende.
Man spart es sich aber halt, einen ganzen Watti auf's Vorfach zu ziehen, wobei die ja auch schon gerne mal auslaufen.


----------



## mowerpac

*AW: Fängige und günstige Alternative zum Wattwurm*

Moin, 

Es gibt echt Leute die die Gulbs verwenden u fangen?! Ich u auch meine angelnden Kumpels haben die vor Jahren getestet u alle nicht einen Fisch gefangen...
Eine echte Alternative an der Ostsee um ein paar Euronen zu sparen und trotzdem Fische zu fangen sind die Partygarnelen von Aldi, mit 2€ dabei u locker 20 drin. Hab damit schon Dorsch, Platte, Aal u Hornhecht gefangen.
Watti bleibt trotzdem mein Lieblingsköder.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Fängige und günstige Alternative zum Wattwurm*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=235487&highlight=klabusterbeeren


----------



## Oliver2007

*AW: Fängige und günstige Alternative zum Wattwurm*

Hab lachen müssen wegen den Beeren |supergri So ein Quatsch  

Mein Tip: Muschelfleisch-Rüssel der Sandklaffmuschel hält bombenfest am Haken und damit fange ich meist die größeren Butts.

Auch super sind frisch gefangene Garnelen. Einfach mit dem Kescher durch knietiefes Wasser waten und das Netz über Grund mitziehen. Hat mir schon die schönesten Schollen und Dorsche gebracht. Mittlerer Aalhaken und vom Schwanz her aufgefädelt ist die Garnele echt klasse....allerdings nur vom Boot/Kayak aus. Große Würfe übersteht die Garnele nicht. 

Unschlagbar ist aber immer noch der Watti, obwohl ich auf den Gummifisch in braun/Glitter/weißer Bauch oder japanroten Twister (Beifänger) die meisten Dorsche gefangen habe. 

Petri wünsch ich dann mal #6

Grüße von der Geltinger Bucht


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Fängige und günstige Alternative zum Wattwurm*

Klabusterbeeren, und ganz wichtig ist der Vollmond:m

Es ist ja nicht nur der Preis, welcher zu Alternativen zwingt, man muß erst mal welche bekommen. Lange lagern lassen Wattwürmer sich bekanntlich nicht. Mit eingesalzenen Wattis habe ich eigentlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Sie dürfen jedoch nicht steinhart sein.
Alternativ nimmt man Seeringler. 
Muschelfleisch ist super. Es muß jedoch fest sein. So wie Oliver schreibt, der Rüssel der weißen Sandklaffmuschel ist fest und hält auch die Würfe aus. Man findet diese Muscheln strandnah, sie sind etwa 6cm groß. Allerdings buddeln sie sich ein. Man kann diesen Rüssel einfrieren und auch aufgetaut verwenden.
Garnelen habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, nur in Fliegenform für Meerforellen. Da werden sie bewegt und fangen super.
Tauwürmer müssen den Fischen bekannt sein. Dorsche kennen sie nicht. Flundern und Aale durch ihre Abstecher ins Süßwasser sehr wohl. 
Mit Gulps habe ich noch nie einen Fisch gefangen, weder in der Brandung, noch Seebrücke oder Boot. Dann empfehlen sich schon eher Klaus seine eingelegten Beeren bei Vollmond.


----------



## F1SCHER

*AW: Fängige und günstige Alternative zum Wattwurm*



Rosi schrieb:


> Klabusterbeeren, und ganz wichtig ist der Vollmond:m
> 
> 
> Tauwürmer müssen den Fischen bekannt sein. Dorsche kennen sie nicht. Flundern und Aale durch ihre Abstecher ins Süßwasser sehr wohl.



Hi 

Hab schon Dorsche mit Tauwurm gefangen , nur mal so so zur Info !


----------



## Oliver2007

*AW: Fängige und günstige Alternative zum Wattwurm*

Ich glaube, da müsste man auch die Präsentation des Köders beachten.
Ein Tauwurm am Brundblei der nicht bewegt wird, könnte durchaus weniger fängig sein als ein Tauwurm am Buttlöffel über Grund gezupft.


----------



## mowerpac

*AW: Fängige und günstige Alternative zum Wattwurm*

Moin, 

War am Samstagabend noch kurz am Flensburger Hafen mit einer Spinnrute u einer Grundrute bewaffnet. Da ich für nen 1-2 Stundentrip zu geizig war mir Wattis am Automaten zu ziehen u dafür noch Kilometerweit zu fahren, habe ich eingefrorene ungepulte Nordseegarnelen an der Grundrute verwendet. Anfangs mit wenig Hoffnung auf Biss an dieser Montage, musste ich kurz darauf die Spinnrute einpacken, da ich quasi immer nach 5-10 min Biss an der Grundrute hatte (-:
Die meisten Dorsche schwimmen wieder (hoffentlich), aber 2 massige in 2 Stunden mit kleinstmöglichem Aufwand sind völlig i.O. für mich.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng

*AW: Fängige und günstige Alternative zum Wattwurm*

Gekochte Garnelen (Krabben) oder selbstgekescherte ungekochte?


----------



## mowerpac

*AW: Fängige und günstige Alternative zum Wattwurm*

Handelsübliche gekochte Nordseegarnelen (Krabbe ist eigentlich falsch als Bezeichnung aber ja Krabben), die hab ich vor einem Jahr nem Fischer in Husum abgekauft (ich glaub der Liter 3 €) und nen Teil eingefroren ohne sie weiter zu bearbeiten. Damit unschlagbar günstig. Bin selber überrascht von dem Erfolg, und mit Panzer überleben die auch rabiate Auswürfe.


----------

